# Star Wars



## ehanes7612 (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay .. One small phrase or one word for your experience . Please don't post any spoilers


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 21, 2015)

I will start 

Speechless


----------



## theshatterings (Dec 21, 2015)

Watching it more than once :rollhappy:


----------



## troy (Dec 21, 2015)

529,000,000 gross opening weekend


----------



## AdamD (Dec 21, 2015)

Better than Return of the Jedi. That's right. I said it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 21, 2015)

AdamD said:


> Better than Return of the Jedi. That's right. I said it.



But not ESB (V)? Haven't seen it yet; not sure when I can with an 8 month old. Maybe I'll watch it in 6 years...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2015)

It was pretty good. Weak point was former hot-figure previously ravaged by substance abuse and mental health issues and it showed!


----------



## gnathaniel (Dec 21, 2015)

Surprisingly emotional. 

No babysitter, Linus? Maybe go in shifts?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2015)

Big! (I saw it in imax) to me it seemed to mirror the first movie a bit but I guess every movie now is copying some other..,


Elmer Nj


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2015)

Probably won't bother


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 21, 2015)

There is a fundamental underlying similarity to ESB while being different than New Hope. You see it in LOST and Abrams nailed it.That's all I will say about that


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2015)

BTW, saw it in 3D! Nice.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

NYEric said:


> BTW, saw it in 3D! Nice.



Agreed .. And it's really hard for me to agree with Eric on anything


----------



## gnathaniel (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, I agree this one felt a lot like ESB in tone, though superficially the plot tracks ANH in so many ways. I hope all the echoes of the originals are setting us up for interesting twists in the next two.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

gnathaniel said:


> Yeah, I agree this one felt a lot like ESB in tone, though superficially the plot tracks ANH in so many ways. I hope all the echoes of the originals are setting us up for interesting twists in the next two.



Well, Abrams will remain as the producer , I believe , and we have seen what he did with LOST and Fringe.. Plot twists galore


----------



## paphioland (Dec 22, 2015)

5,4,6,3,7,2,1


----------



## cattmad (Dec 22, 2015)

I thought it was just a remake of the original with new characters plots nearly identical


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

AdamD said:


> Better than Return of the Jedi. That's right. I said it.



for sure..definitely..there was one point in the movie where I was thinking, if they show an ewok, i will be very very pissed


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> But not ESB (V)? Haven't seen it yet; not sure when I can with an 8 month old. Maybe I'll watch it in 6 years...



In my opinion it is on the same caliber as ESB.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

cattmad said:


> I thought it was just a remake of the original with new characters plots nearly identical



I suspect Abrams wanted to make it accessible to people who haven't seen the previous trilogies ( I know a few people and a lot of kids who haven't). It was made well enough so that you stay engaged without being confused about some event that needed a backstory. For these people, continuity would be really important to provide for a bridge to the cinematic structures, characters and plots of the original trilogy. (The prequels can stand on their own). It's not an easy feat to accomplish this, IMO. It would have been much easier just to reimagine these elements in a completely unique way (such as what Ronald Moore did with Battlestar Galactica)


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2015)

I really enjoyed it. Not kitch like Ep 1 & 2. Much more like 4 and 5. A nice extension. Abrams influence reminds me of the Star Trek movies - darker, edgier, harder than the original trilogy.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 22, 2015)

Slight Spoiler: Truthfully I was expecting more. The story felt cheap. Reusing exact plot lines. Plans in droid, bigger Death Star, relationships of new characters, new evil guy. In addition the story had convenience conveniently fabricated into the heart of the movie. Everything that happened was too convenient and becomes like a child movie. Not enjoyable after awhile. The movie was socially progressive which was great but I feel that the story line had no vision. It's like he plagiarized the whole movie with new characters who were similar to old ones except for switching gender and race. Actually they are better actors than most of original cast. He could have done so much more with these characters. Given them their own story. There were also very unrealistic scenes from what we know of the force and other previous characters like anakin, the most naturally talented their can be. I don't want to spoil it too much. Overall the movie was visually beautiful, progressive casting, and well acted but the story had no vision and I hope this changes which it may. I also wish he would follow more of the original ideas about the force, training and ability to translate that into power. Anyways my two cents. So my ranking is based on that. I'd put it after 3. 3 had better story and vision but worse acting. In my opinion 3 was a more important movie.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2015)

I think it wasn't 'original' because it needed a very strong link to the 'old' trilogy. I hope we'll see some divergence in the next movies. ie who is Rey?
It left enough unanswered questions to hold attention but familiar enough to re-engage with the 'faithful'.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

paphioland said:


> Slight Spoiler: Truthfully I was expecting more. The story felt cheap. Reusing exact plot lines. Plans in droid, bigger Death Star, relationships of new characters, new evil guy. In addition the story had convenience conveniently fabricated into the heart of the movie. Everything that happened was too convenient and becomes like a child movie. Not enjoyable after awhile. The movie was socially progressive which was great but I feel that the story line had no vision. It's like he plagiarized the whole movie with new characters who were similar to old ones except for switching gender and race. Actually they are better actors than most of original cast. He could have done so much more with these characters. Given them their own story. There were also very unrealistic scenes from what we know of the force and other previous characters like anakin, the most naturally talented their can be. I don't want to spoil it too much. Overall the movie was visually beautiful, progressive casting, and well acted but the story had no vision and I hope this changes which it may. I also wish he would follow more of the original ideas about the force, training and ability to translate that into power. Anyways my two cents. So my ranking is based on that. I'd put it after 3. 3 had better story and vision but worse acting. In my opinion 3 was a more important movie.



Slight spoiler alert but not anything you couldn't have got from the previews : Agreed, 3 was the most important for the entire Star Wars franchise.. But Lucas did a horrible job directing the actors ( what's new) and made the film difficult to watch for this reason. The storyline was necessary but what's the point if the movie can't engage you ( I have watched 4,5,and 6 hundreds of times, 1 about a dozen times, 2 three times and 3 twice). I also felt the editing in 3 was a hack job of someone who wanted to get the film over with, toward the end the transitions from one scene to another were painful to watch. I would agree that 7 rang like a child's movie. The dialogue was overly simple and corny, (except between Rey and Fin). But the direction of the actors was masterful and the characters transitioned effectively from one scene to another. At times I felt that the plot hurried a little but it wasn't a distraction. The most important element to 7 is the establishment of the relationships between the characters. I felt Abrams did an incredible job of conveying the bonds between specific characters, especially between Rey and Fin ( and that John Boyega was really good in his role). This will be very important for the success of the trilogy.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> I think it wasn't 'original' because it needed a very strong link to the 'old' trilogy. I hope we'll see some divergence in the next movies. ie who is Rey?
> It left enough unanswered questions to hold attention but familiar enough to re-engage with the 'faithful'.



WHo is Rey? the million dollar question


----------



## paphioland (Dec 22, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> WHo is Rey? the million dollar question



Luke's daughter. Hopefully. It's a shame Lucas couldn't be involved with the plot and let jj take care of making his vision into a movie. While I like the connection of the characters they are too strongly nostalgic of other characters relationships. Like when poe and fin embraced was so reminiscent of Luke and Han. And the romantic building is similar to leia Han. If we are getting into spoilers now I didn't like how Rey was so powerful with no training. She beat a sith in training albeit he was injured but still. Anakin took years and was battle tests in the clone wars. He was still weaker than the emperor and yoda thought obibwan had a good chance of beating him. Anakin is inherently the strongest character. He has the most talent. He was conceived by the force, prophesied, highest mitchlorian counts blah blah. I will not except a stronger character so soon in time. This is a short period of time in the galaxy. So Rey can not be more talented than anakin. If she is jj had done starwars a great disservice. So how is Rey doing these things? It's possible that kylo is just weak or kept weak. He is obviously still in training. Still. How did Fin survive? Anakin a grandson can't kill and untrained person with a light saber easily? The whole thing didn't make sense to me with my understanding and obsessing over the years about capability and actual usable power in starwars and parallel universe.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

paphioland said:


> Luke's daughter. Hopefully. It's a shame Lucas couldn't be involved with the plot and let jj take care of making his vision into a movie. While I like the connection of the characters they are too strongly nostalgic of other characters relationships. Like when poe and fin embraced was so reminiscent of Luke and Han. And the romantic building is similar to leia Han. If we are getting into spoilers now I didn't like how Rey was so powerful with no training. She beat a sith in training albeit he was injured but still. Anakin took years and was battle tests in the clone wars. He was still weaker than the emperor and yoda thought obibwan had a good chance of beating him. Anakin is inherently the strongest character. He has the most talent. He was conceived by the force, prophesied, highest mitchlorian counts blah blah. I will not except a stronger character so soon in time. This is a short period of time in the galaxy. So Rey can not be more talented than anakin. If she is jj had done starwars a great disservice. So how is Rey doing these things? It's possible that kylo is just weak or kept weak. He is obviously still in training. Still. How did Fin survive? Anakin a grandson can't kill and untrained person with a light saber easily? The whole thing didn't make sense to me with my understanding and obsessing over the years about capability and actual usable power in starwars and parallel universe.




Spoiler Alert: Luke's daughter? probably, but that doesn't really answer the question. It's fairly obvious that Rey has strong convictions about longing for a family and that she has had to fend for herself for many years. This builds strength in character. It's obvious that she has been isolated most of her life (she is pretty damn strong mentally and physically), who knows what she has learned from that isolation (I am sure we will find out) Her character is unlike anything we have seen in Star Wars (there is your originality). Anakin may be the strongest with the force but only because of a high amount of midi-chlorianes. The guy was seriously conflicted and it stands to reason that Kylo would be too and for those who have watched, you have to put Kylo and Fin's fight into the context of what just happened inside the station..and he was physically injured in the gut (and Fin was a trained Storm Trooper). Then there is the fight between Rey and Kylo, come on, the guy was seriously injured in the gut, Fin did some damage and perhaps you missed it, but Kylo didnt exactly want to kill her..he wanted to convert her to the dark side..that compromises one's convictions. You obviously need to watch the film again ..I am going again tomorrow


----------



## cattmad (Dec 22, 2015)

on that point I think JJ was giving away that the lightsaber somehow knew it belonged to her

When Ren is torturing Rey he says he sees her dreams, she dreams of an ocean with an Island, given where she finds luke its apparent they are not dreams and that luke can see her from where he is in hiding


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

cattmad said:


> When Ren is torturing Rey he says he sees her dreams, she dreams of an ocean with an Island, given where she finds luke its apparent they are not dreams and that luke can see her from where he is in hiding




cool, i missed that connection


----------



## paphioland (Dec 22, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> Spoiler Alert: Luke's daughter? probably, but that doesn't really answer the question. It's fairly obvious that Rey has strong convictions about longing for a family and that she has had to fend for herself for many years. This builds strength in character. It's obvious that she has been isolated most of her life (she is pretty damn strong mentally and physically), who knows what she has learned from that isolation (I am sure we will find out) Her character is unlike anything we have seen in Star Wars (there is your originality). Anakin may be the strongest with the force but only because of a high amount of midi-chlorianes. The guy was seriously conflicted and it stands to reason that Kylo would be too and for those who have watched, you have to put Kylo and Fin's fight into the context of what just happened inside the station..and he was physically injured in the gut (and Fin was a trained Storm Trooper). Then there is the fight between Rey and Kylo, come on, the guy was seriously injured in the gut, Fin did some damage and perhaps you missed it, but Kylo didnt exactly want to kill her..he wanted to convert her to the dark side..that compromises one's convictions. You obviously need to watch the film again ..I am going again tomorrow


I've already seen it twice. At the first showing and iMax the next day. Someone of his level against someone with no force training it is not keeping with the spirit of starwars. She should have had no chance to hurt him. Even injured. It would be like me grappling with someone similar size and athleticism never grappled and I've been doing bjj for 16 yrs. In starwars it is obvious regardless of your talent and strength with the force you need to train. Unless Fin was very powerful with the force he should have been able to just throw him with the force out of the way or choke him or freeze him


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

paphioland said:


> I've already seen it twice. At the first showing and iMax the next day. Someone of his level against someone with no force training it is not keeping with the spirit of starwars. She should have had no chance to hurt him. Even injured. It would be like me grappling with someone similar size and athleticism never grappled and I've been doing bjj for 16 yrs. In starwars it is obvious regardless of your talent and strength with the force you need to train. Unless Fin was very powerful with the force he should have been able to just throw him with the force out of the way or choke him or freeze him



Good point. Come to think of it .. In LOST, the smoke monster easily kills everyone except the mercenaries. I guess that's what they call artistic license. Abrams does that.. Continuity issues with both LOST and Fringe.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 22, 2015)

In addition when kylo states that the longer rey is on the super duper Death Star the more difficult she will become as she learns of her power. What the day or two she is in there? Just doesn't seem right. How much training did it take anakin to be able to defeat dooku and anakin is more talented than Rey. Yoda tells obiwan that he is not powerful enough to stop the emperor and that he should go kill anakin. Anakin has more potential than yoda or the emperor but even with all his training and battles in the clone wars he still was not a master. He didn't have enough experience or wisdom. I do think that anakin was toying with obiwan but then his personality issues got the better of him. I guess you could say kylo was toying with fin and he was hurt. But there is a trend of misrepresenting strength with the force and actual power based in strength with the force, training and experience. Or jj is trying to redefine the power levels of previous characters. Meaning Rey is more powerful than anakin which is absurd


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

paphioland said:


> In addition when kylo states that the longer rey is on the super duper Death Star the more difficult she will become as she learns of her power. What the day or two she is in there? Just doesn't seem right. How much training did it take anakin to be able to defeat dooku and anakin is more talented than Rey. Yoda tells obiwan that he is not powerful enough to stop the emperor and that he should go kill anakin. Anakin has more potential than yoda or the emperor but even with all his training and battles in the clone wars he still was not a master. He didn't have enough experience or wisdom. I do think that anakin was toying with obiwan but then his personality issues got the better of him. I guess you could say kylo was toying with fin and he was hurt. But there is a trend of misrepresenting strength with the force and actual power based in strength with the force, training and experience. Or jj is trying to redefine the power levels of previous characters. Meaning Rey is more powerful than anakin which is absurd


Yeah, most people aren't going to be bothered by this academic distinction between force and strength, but for those who do like you .. remember what Darth Vader says in ANH .. 
"Don't get too proud of this technological terror you've constructed. The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the force" . This quote allows Abrams a lot of latitude as it suggests that the force dictates the situations, and not necessarily training and human intervention . The force has a mind if it's own


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2015)

And you are forgetting to take into account another thing.. the title of the movie.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't know if that is what Vader is implying. I don't think the force takes sides. It is something that is already there but can be harnessed by those in touch with it. Some people are more in touch with it than others. Can be used for good or evil. I feel like the force doesn't recognize good and evil that is the intelligent living creatures' distinction. The Jedi and sith just use the force that is already there differently. I think the name of the movie implies that there are more people in touch with the force. Truthfully I don't like the name either.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 23, 2015)

paphioland said:


> I don't know if that is what Vader is implying. I don't think the force takes sides. It is something that is already there but can be harnessed by those in touch with it. Some people are more in touch with it than others. Can be used for good or evil. I feel like the force doesn't recognize good and evil that is the intelligent living creatures' distinction. The Jedi and sith just use the force that is already there differently. I think the name of the movie implies that there are more people in touch with the force. Truthfully I don't like the name either.



So Anakin had the highest number of midi-chlorianes (Star Wars is still a reflection of our own society, with the constant struggle between intelligent design and randomness) .. Perhaps it's not taking sides but at least it implies that the force is choosing individuals to create balance? I don't think the force makes distinctions between evil and good either, to be honest with you. But if some people are more in touch than others, then why cant Rey really, really be open to it, even moreso than Anakin?


----------



## paphioland (Dec 23, 2015)

Obviously this is not scientific but my understanding of Lucas's vision. Anakin was "good" and "evil" in one. I feel like jj missed some of the fine subtle aspects of the force and fighting confrontations. 
When yoda and the emperor finally met how bad ass was that. Who is more powerful? Who has better knowledge of the force who can yield the force to wield a light saber better. These were things I always wanted to know and analyzed. I feel like jj just crapped on them a little. Lol


----------



## paphioland (Dec 23, 2015)

It was always a shame we never got to see anakin's potential realized. Even though it was better it never was realized. He lost much of his connection with the force by much of his body becoming a robot. He couldn't even wield the sith Lightning. Maybe he could but chose not to or never had a reason for it. There is no rule that it has to come out of your hand.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 23, 2015)

The whole abstract argument of mythical force potential and environment and honing your talent made for interesting what ifs. If whatever the force wants can happen it ruins the interesting what if causality of the situations.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 23, 2015)

The interesting question I always had was did the emperor know anakin was coming and let windu defeat him? Was that a masterful plan or did he cunningly utilize a fortuitous situation when it presented itsself. Windu was a master light saber wielder. Maybe as good as yoda. His knowledge and connection with the force was less than yoda and emperor but he could have fairly beat him in a light saber dual. Especially since he channeled both light and dark sides of the force when dueling.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 23, 2015)

paphioland said:


> Obviously this is not scientific but my understanding of Lucas's vision. Anakin was "good" and "evil" in one. I feel like jj missed some of the fine subtle aspects of the force and fighting confrontations.
> When yoda and the emperor finally met how bad ass was that. Who is more powerful? Who has better knowledge of the force who can yield the force to wield a light saber better. These were things I always wanted to know and analyzed. I feel like jj just crapped on them a little. Lol



yeah, I can agree with this. Abrams did seem to rewrite the rules in favor of exploring the emotional connection between characters..but that's Abram's strength ..and was definitely not Lucas's strength. I just never expected Abrams to explore those fine details of the force in the first one. We will see what happens in the next one..different director (Rian Johnson, he also wrote the script), so it will be interesting.


----------



## Marco (Dec 23, 2015)

Definitely worth seeing on the big screen. But definitely could have been better.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 23, 2015)

paphioland said:


> The interesting question I always had was did the emperor know anakin was coming and let windu defeat him? Was that a masterful plan or did he cunningly utilize a fortuitous situation when it presented itsself. Windu was a master light saber wielder. Maybe as good as yoda. His knowledge and connection with the force was less than yoda and emperor but he could have fairly beat him in a light saber dual. Especially since he channeled both light and dark sides of the force when dueling.



That was probably the best sequence of events in number 3. I wish it were scripted and acted better though. That was a question many people asked. One of those unsolved mysteries star wars fans like to ponder on


----------



## paphioland (Dec 23, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> So Anakin had the highest number of midi-chlorianes (Star Wars is still a reflection of our own society, with the constant struggle between intelligent design and randomness) .. Perhaps it's not taking sides but at least it implies that the force is choosing individuals to create balance? I don't think the force makes distinctions between evil and good either, to be honest with you. But if some people are more in touch than others, then why cant Rey really, really be open to it, even moreso than Anakin?



If she were more powerful it would ruin the premise of the movie. It would show that jj had some disdain for the Lucas's starwars. Anakin is a once ever in touch with the force person. There was no record of a Jedi in history with more. He was conceived by the force almost like Jesus in Christianity. Maybe it is by chance or design. Either way it would be highly improbably Rey is more powerful. This takes place over a short period in time of the Galaxy. It would ruin the whole movie series for me. It would be way way too convenient. It is hard to imagine how special anakin was after how Lucas portrayed him. Now we are supposed to believe Rey is some great once ever power? It would be absurd and I would think almost socially motivated. So he would be destroying the backbone of starwars for some social justice so a woman would be the most powerful character in starwars. It's not even like anakin was a great person. He was a sad character that was manipulated by those with more experience. He was obviously missing a father figure. Never lived up to his potential. Was taken advantage of by both the Jedi and the sith.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 23, 2015)

On another note. She is probably luke's daughter unless they try to misdirect us. She is wearing x fighter helmet. Has stick figure of Luke looking x fighter figure on her table. She is a natural great pilot like Luke and anakin. She is raised on a sandy planet filled with sordid types. The light saber calls to her. R2 comes alive in her presence.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 23, 2015)

paphioland said:


> On another note. She is probably luke's daughter unless they try to misdirect us. She is wearing x fighter helmet. Has stick figure of Luke looking x fighter figure on her table. She is a natural great pilot like Luke and anakin. She is raised on a sandy planet filled with sordid types. The light saber calls to her. R2 comes alive in her presence.



yeah, i get that..but I think the question asks more of her experiences and her history. All part of her character development


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 23, 2015)

paphioland said:


> If she were more powerful it would ruin the premise of the movie. It would show that jj had some disdain for the Lucas's starwars. Anakin is a once ever in touch with the force person. There was no record of a Jedi in history with more. He was conceived by the force almost like Jesus in Christianity. Maybe it is by chance or design. Either way it would be highly improbably Rey is more powerful. This takes place over a short period in time of the Galaxy. It would ruin the whole movie series for me. It would be way way too convenient. It is hard to imagine how special anakin was after how Lucas portrayed him. Now we are supposed to believe Rey is some great once ever power? It would be absurd and I would think almost socially motivated. So he would be destroying the backbone of starwars for some social justice so a woman would be the most powerful character in starwars. It's not even like anakin was a great person. He was a sad character that was manipulated by those with more experience. He was obviously missing a father figure. Never lived up to his potential. Was taken advantage of by both the Jedi and the sith.



okay, this movie didn't really prove she is stronger than Anakin, didn't even prove she is stronger than Kylo...Anakin was already manifesting the force long before he was found by Qui-Gonn Jinn (pod racing). It stands to reason that his possible granddaughter could manifest the force too in some form or another.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 23, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> okay, this movie didn't really prove she is stronger than Anakin, didn't even prove she is stronger than Kylo...Anakin was already manifesting the force long before he was found by Qui-Gonn Jinn (pod racing). It stands to reason that his possible granddaughter could manifest the force too in some form or another.



I agree. I'm not saying that will be the case. Just didn't like jjs interpretation of the force in those scenes. Obviously if she is anakin's granddaughter she is strong with the force just like kylo should be. No question he was wounded and he seemed emotionally unstable. Who knows who Rey's mother is. Maybe she is a very high Jedi. Who knows. I just wish Lucas would have had some input.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 23, 2015)

yeah, I have not seen any of Rian Johnson's films..perhaps I will look into Loopers. I have been interested in it since it deals with time travel.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 23, 2015)

I enjoyed loopers


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 23, 2015)

thanks for the conversation. I haven't thought about this stuff in ten years


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 23, 2015)

paphioland said:


> The interesting question I always had was did the emperor know anakin was coming and let windu defeat him? .



Ive always thought so. The facial expressions shown by the emperor suggest to me he is clearly manipulating Anakin to kill Windu to move closer to the darkside. As such, I think he manipulates the whole circumstance to achieve that.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 23, 2015)

paphioland said:


> On another note. She is probably luke's daughter unless they try to misdirect us. She is wearing x fighter helmet. Has stick figure of Luke looking x fighter figure on her table. She is a natural great pilot like Luke and anakin. She is raised on a sandy planet filled with sordid types. The light saber calls to her. R2 comes alive in her presence.



I think she is Luke's daughter, too (or at least well know to him. It would be silly if she is Kylo's sister - they've done that). Her 'ability' to use a light saber, apparently without training suggests a 'divine' influence. R2D2 'recognising' her as a proxy for Luke - his master.
When she climbs the mountain to offer him the light saber he doesnt seem surprised to see her and gives no clue that he doesn't know who she is - ie he's not surprised she's there and doesn't treat her like a stranger. Almost a pre-ordained meeting, of sorts. Though, I thought he'd accept the light sabre - not doing so does raise the possibility that, like Yoda, he will train her rather than fight for the rebellion himself. (and it transitions him out of the series early????) 
And who is Po? "best pilot in the galaxy" and survives/resists torture to lead a rebel attack. Perhaps he is destined to team up with Chewbacca and pilot the Millenium Falcon.

Got to see it again (and again).


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 23, 2015)

And again


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 23, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> I think she is Luke's daughter, too (or at least well know to him. It would be silly if she is Kylo's sister - they've done that). Her 'ability' to use a light saber, apparently without training suggests a 'divine' influence. R2D2 'recognising' her as a proxy for Luke - his master.
> When she climbs the mountain to offer him the light saber he doesnt seem surprised to see her and gives no clue that he doesn't know who she is - ie he's not surprised she's there and doesn't treat her like a stranger. Almost a pre-ordained meeting, of sorts. Though, I thought he'd accept the light sabre - not doing so does raise the possibility that, like Yoda, he will train her rather than fight for the rebellion himself. (and it transitions him out of the series early????)
> And who is Po? "best pilot in the galaxy" and survives/resists torture to lead a rebel attack. Perhaps he is destined to team up with Chewbacca and pilot the Millenium Falcon.
> 
> Got to see it again (and again).




saw it again, the next to the final scene is Luke expressing relief and a sort of letting go..I mean the guy looks like he's about to break down and cry. The final scene is classic Abrams ..he loves to use freeze frame shots or at least he did in LOST. 
I imagine Po would be the third team member also..perhaps him and Chewie become pals..Po does have that same wit, albeit less cycnical, as Han Solo..seems to me that Chewie may find that comforting

and being an Astrophysicist in training that whole sucking up the sun ray blaster gun..hmm, I just need to let it go


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> and being an Astrophysicist in training that whole sucking up the sun ray blaster gun..hmm, I just need to let it go



That way they didnt have to invent cold fusion.................


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> That way they didnt have to invent cold fusion.................



there you go


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 24, 2015)

No spoilers here (love the quote of Senator Jar Jar Binks):

www.washingtonpost.com/video/editor...d8ccaa-a5a4-11e5-8318-bd8caed8c588_video.html


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 25, 2015)

An interesting 'take' on Star Wars.

I saw TFA the second time after thinking about all the 'questions'. I enjoyed it more. Saw more of the clues. But none the wiser............I now doubt Rey and Luke are directly related................perhaps.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 25, 2015)

http://hellogiggles.com/theory-rey-star-wars/


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 26, 2015)

Now that's an interesting thought but I dont buy it. Obi-Wan was very much against Anakin and Padme's relationship. Doubt he then goes down the same path.

Did Anankin have a sibling? ie is Rey another 'immaculate' conception or true sib?

Could Rey be a descendant of Lando Calrissian, who has a child? Its conceivable that Lando's connection to Luke etc and the Rebels allowed his offspring to learn the ways of the Force???


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 26, 2015)

Will watch again tonight here in nm with friends of my mothers; will watch for details (I hadn't noticed that there was a name written on the helmet, all went by too fast)
I read a huge long comments thread somewhere else last night, lots of theories! I hope Rey isn't related and does something different than the other movies

@ the theater now, mothers friends daughter in Texas says no tickets available anywhere; people rolling into theater to wait in line for tickets (we bought ours yesterday  )


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2015)

Soooooo....................???


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 28, 2015)

It was good! Easier to watch without 3d

At the end, when she climbs up and Luke turns around, there is no recognition in his eyes and hers just show uncertainty, he only has despair from the past. No idea where the chief bad guy has come from though he could have been palpatine who didn't die when thrown down and face is all messed up (but I'm completely ignorant who that snooks is supposed to be)
Finn could be lando calrissians son, he has same expressions and voice.
And when she is remembering someone dropping her off as a little girl it's the junk trader who is holding her hand and talking to her


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2015)

http://www.latimes.com/business/hil...the-force-awakens-stinks-20151226-column.html

I think this review is a little harsh but someone is on the same page as me.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 28, 2015)

paphioland said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/hil...the-force-awakens-stinks-20151226-column.html
> 
> I think this review is a little harsh but someone is on the same page as me.



This article does nothing but bash its creators and no real constructive review of the plot. It's just a cynical report on the goals of Disney. I once read a similar review for Schindler's List (because Hollywood was exploiting the Moses theme to attract as many Christians as possible). But I can understand how you feel, you know too much about Lucas's vision ( BTW, that's a compliment)


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> It was good! Easier to watch without 3d
> 
> At the end, when she climbs up and Luke turns around, there is no recognition in his eyes and hers just show uncertainty, he only has despair from the past. No idea where the chief bad guy has come from though he could have been palpatine who didn't die when thrown down and face is all messed up (but I'm completely ignorant who that snooks is supposed to be)
> Finn could be lando calrissians son, he has same expressions and voice.
> And when she is remembering someone dropping her off as a little girl it's the junk trader who is holding her hand and talking to her



Except for your thoughts about Finn, I saw it much the same way.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2015)

paphioland said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/hil...the-force-awakens-stinks-20151226-column.html
> 
> I think this review is a little harsh but someone is on the same page as me.



A very cynical view. It does allude to the commercial world we live in and the 'realities' that brings. I think TFA is a very solid platform for a new series. How else would they do it? Can't have an older/fatter/wrickled Luke and Leia leading another series; hence Rey, Fin and Po.

I must say I didnt see the "big reveals" coming or indeed how the film would conclude (pause might be a better word).


----------



## paphioland (Dec 29, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> A very cynical view. It does allude to the commercial world we live in and the 'realities' that brings. I think TFA is a very solid platform for a new series. How else would they do it? Can't have an older/fatter/wrickled Luke and Leia leading another series; hence Rey, Fin and Po.
> 
> I must say I didnt see the "big reveals" coming or indeed how the film would conclude (pause might be a better word).



Well for one they could have not plagiarized large portions and ideas of the movie. Droid with plans, large Death Star, powerful child hidden in desert planet, relationships between characters, whole scenes with characters that mimicking bother scenes etc etc. The movie could have been less convenient. Unless some serious explaining is done the ideas of the force and how it is wielded are inaccurate. If Rey is another imacullate conception or more talented than anakin I won't watch another movie. That is way too convenient and takes away from the specialness of previous starwars which was about the tragedy of anakin. A person with unlimited potential wronged by the light and the dark. So in 30 yrs we have another person more inherently connected with the force than anakin. When he was the most inherently connected ever in recorded time. Just because jj says so? It would invalidate all of his starwars movies.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 29, 2015)

One thing that was mentioned on another discussion site was in other maybe sw cartoon series there had been Jedi who had died but passes themselves along to another so to speak in some way so that she could be an awakened other with full capabilities dormant so to speak.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 29, 2015)

We will have to wait and see, I suppose.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 31, 2015)

Saw it in 3D only, IMAX was in a galaxy just too far away...

The only requirement I have with entertainment is that it is entertaining. I was entertained. I also was pleased that I wasn't over stimulated with effects as in the Hobbit series that were way over the top IMO.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2016)

IMAX was a bit overwhelming actually, cool but then good to see normal so I could watch details


Elmer Nj


----------



## paphioland (Jan 1, 2016)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/12/3...ent.html?_r=0&referer=https://www.google.com/

Seems I'm not the only one. George Lucas echoes many of my sentiments. The truth is the movie just wasn't that good or original. It was decent but still a disappointment. Hollywood has some love affair with jj. They should have followed Lucas's story line and used his input. It's a shame the real starwars are still in Lucas's head.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2016)

I enjoyed it. Sure, it could have been a lot of things, but it was entertaining.

Its a bit 'rich' being critical when he sold the rights for $4B!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 1, 2016)

Saw it last night in 3D.

Well put together movie, very entertaining so long as you don't over-think it (or think about it at all). The only 3D stuff that really stood out to me was the text in the final credits...

Its is either (a) pretty obvious that Rey is some how related to Luke/Leia, there is just too much unsolicited tenderness and emotion there. Why doess Leia hug Rey at the end instead of Chewee who she has more history with? Or (b) this is just bad story telling like in the Narnia movies were the characters have all this emotion for a lion they have never met before... Mark Hamill isn't the world's best actor so the look of wonder in his eyes might just mean nothing... 

I think it is still worth seeing the next movie.

Happy new year!!!


----------



## Clark (Jan 2, 2016)

Scavenger..........

Seen it yesterday. It was fine for $11/tik. Reclining seats with large arm rests.
To me, Rey really likes to fight, and win.
To me, Luke has no fight left in him. I think Rey will push him to get back in the game.

I would see it again on big screen. Maybe in two weeks.


----------



## Clark (Jan 17, 2016)

Matinee was $8/ticket yesterday.

Rey and Ben are sibs.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 17, 2016)

Just watched I-III again. Hadn't seen them since they were in theaters. Much better than I remembered. Bad acting, but great story lines. Revenge really grabbed me. I think my new order best to worst goes 5, 4, 3, 7, 6, 1, 2.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2016)

Clark said:


> Rey and Ben are sibs.



I doubt that very much. There is no recognition by Han or Leia that she is their child when they meet. She was 'abandoned' as a young child so they would recognise her and she would recognise them.
And it would be the cheesey-ist story line ever if the Luke and Leia scenario was played out again.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2016)

I think Han said she wasn't going to find her parents or they weren't going to show up looking for her, like he knew what happened


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2016)

My talking point-

After Rey gets captured, she is in chair with her arms bound. Ben shows up to interrogate her. At one point, in regards to Solo, Ben is inside her head and says something like- "You look at him like the father you never had" 

ok, that's all I got.
I will wait till rentals come out to see again.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 18, 2016)

Good luck. It's JJ Abrams. If we're lucky half of the questions will be answered. See Lost. I've seen it twice. Still have questions.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 18, 2016)

AdamD said:


> Good luck. It's JJ Abrams. If we're lucky half of the questions will be answered. See Lost. I've seen it twice. Still have questions.



true


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 18, 2016)

Clark said:


> My talking point-
> 
> After Rey gets captured, she is in chair with her arms bound. Ben shows up to interrogate her. At one point, in regards to Solo, Ben is inside her head and says something like- "You look at him like the father you never had"
> 
> ...



I saw that as a means to show how much contempt he has for his father, that she will just be disappointed like he was


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 18, 2016)

'the father you never had'........growing up. She have had a father unless she's like Anakin - again too cheesey.


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2016)

Clark said:


> Rey and Ben are sibs.



That's what I've heard too. Twins, just like Leia and Luke. Separated at birth. Light vs. Dark...etc. etc...


----------



## Clark (Jan 19, 2016)

I thought they might be twins.

At the end of movie, the Millennium Falcon drives off into the sunset.
Who better to drive it than Solo's kid.

Years ago, maybe 25, there were paperbacks out with episodes that did not get made into movies. Solo and Leia had children.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 19, 2016)

Apparently there is some Disney video game in which kylo ren calls Rey .. Cousin. Along with that, the theory I just heard is that kylo ren drops off Rey on the planet after he kills off the young Jedi. Rey was one of them ( Luke's daughter ) and explain her ability to use the force ... Kylo Ren want to save her because she is still family.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 20, 2016)

That is more plausible


----------



## Clark (Jan 20, 2016)

As cheesy as it sounds, I still think they are siblings.
She will have to kill her brother.

Any idea when next episode is to be made?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 20, 2016)

ehanes7612 said:


> Kylo Ren want to save her because she is still family.



Because Dad isn't family worth saving?

The cousin connection is a plausible story line and would explain why Luke disappeared rather than face Kylo/Ben. Still a pretty pathetic story line... but the special effects and nostalgia still make the movies watchable.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2016)

TyroneGenade said:


> Because Dad isn't family worth saving?



Well the father wasn't worth saving only because bens boss told him to kill his father as a test. She was dropped off years ago when he wasn't as bad as he is presently  (if it was Ben who dropped her off)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> That is more plausible



i will try to find the source..someone at work who has been obsessed with this found it online


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 20, 2016)

TyroneGenade said:


> Because Dad isn't family worth saving?
> 
> The cousin connection is a plausible story line and would explain why Luke disappeared rather than face Kylo/Ben. Still a pretty pathetic story line... but the special effects and nostalgia still make the movies watchable.



come on..father issues is as old as they come..Kylo obviously hates his father and feels the need to kill him (part of that Oedipal complex),..... perhaps he slept with Leia too? (im kidding)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 20, 2016)

Clark said:


> Any idea when next episode is to be made?



'Star Wars: Episode VIII' postponed seven months to December 2017
http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/20/media/star-wars-episode-viii-date-moved/index.html


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 20, 2016)

they obviously want the xmas season


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 20, 2016)

The cousin bit has been debunked as misheard words out of a game fight scene.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 21, 2016)

TyroneGenade said:


> The cousin bit has been debunked as misheard words out of a game fight scene.



i guess Rey can be anyone they want her to be


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I saw her in bar in Tokyo last year...


----------



## AdamD (Jan 21, 2016)

My favorite Rey theory. It's a quick read

http://www.cinemablend.com/m/new/Ok-Star-Wars-Fans-Craziest-Rey-Theory-Ever-107137.html


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 21, 2016)

ehanes7612 said:


> i guess Rey can be anyone they want her to be



I'm sure they are trying to rewrite the story this very minute to ensure a shock-revelation in the 2nd movie since their original shock was so obvious in this movie.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 22, 2016)

ehanes7612 said:


> they obviously want the xmas season



http://blogs.disney.com/insider/2016/01/20/new-release-dates-announced-for-star-wars-episode-viii-and-pirates-of-the-caribbean-dead-men-tell-no-tales/?cmp=emc|insider|natural|disney-insider|2016-01-21|insider|box1

Hmm, new Pirates of Caribbean movie to take its place.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 22, 2016)

TyroneGenade said:


> I'm sure they are trying to rewrite the story this very minute to ensure a shock-revelation in the 2nd movie since their original shock was so obvious in this movie.



she is the love child of jar jar binks and padme, she was still born but genetic material from the fetus was implanted into Leia without her knowledge..as Kylo ren was born, the doctor (who was in on the conspiracy), quietly shunted baby Rey into a growth limiting chamber, taking longer to become a fully mature newborn, at the age of five she was brought to Jakku...the untold hidden story and the real reason Anakin got mad at Padme


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 24, 2016)

ehanes7612 said:


> she is the love child of jar jar binks and padme, she was still born but genetic material from the fetus was implanted into Leia without her knowledge..as Kylo ren was born, the doctor (who was in on the conspiracy), quietly shunted baby Rey into a growth limiting chamber, taking longer to become a fully mature newborn, at the age of five she was brought to Jakku...the untold hidden story and the real reason Anakin got mad at Padme



Makes perfect sense.


----------

